# Monster 44 Hour Catch



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Monster 44 Hour Catch

This November full Moon is known as the 'Child Moon' because it's the earliest sunset of the year with a full moon in the sky:We will be fishing immediately before the 'Child Moon' looking for a:What an honor having one of America's best fishing with us. Representing the United States Marine Corps; representing America, Mr. Leo Smith."Once a Marine, Always a Marine"Let the fights begin. Friday night in pictures...


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Saturday morning:Nothing beats a treat at sea:Now there is a 'treat' with teeth:Now! Let's check out some speed 'treats.' The Blackfin Tuna can reach speeds of 46 mph.Think that's fast? Wahoo have been clocked at 60 mph: The eat-and-run Mr. Mangrove Snapper:The fish that made the Florida Grouper sandwich famous:Saturday evening:A tired 'fished-out' Marine...


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Back at the dock:In the BIG $$$ jackpot winners:Thank you!Our mystery fish. Can you ID it?

'Catch' the action packed trip video:


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

Bermuda Chub🤔


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Correct!


----------

